# Bearded dragons and torts?



## MayerReptiles (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I am currently looking into getting a tort, I breed bearded dragons right now and have a 370 gal. equivalent tank that I was wondering if it could be shared? I have seen a lot of pictures and some breeders that house them together, and obviously would have to be an arid tortoise. They would only be living together in the winter, most of which would be bermation period. The feeding dishes would be separate and I do all of my calcium supplement by hand. I used to have torts when i was young but as for husbandry I am new to this, and as I said I am just researching and looking into torts, any suggestions and information is welcome, no offense will be taken  

Miranda


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone I know did this in a large outdoor enclosure. A bearded dragon killed a russian tortoise baby in attempt to eat it.

I don't see any benefits to either animals.

Bearded dragons being from Australia....there are no tortoises in Australia. 

I can see keeping animals from the same region/habitat of a country together...


----------



## chadk (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a local petstore near hear that keeps sulcata and beardies together. Does not look like a good mix to me. Beardies looked kinda stressed and beat up. But they are a breeding group, so could be from each other or from past mishaps.


----------



## MayerReptiles (Feb 1, 2010)

Sulcatas need a lot more humidity then a beardie, so it would have to be a more arid tortoise. Breading pair of dragons shouldn't be house together, the male will mate the female to death. And bearded dragons eat their own young thinking they are food, I've had aggressive babies eat each other (disturbing and disgusting). Babies all have different tanks and wouldn't be housed together that way, it would be a full grown housing unit. My dragons mostly use the branches and don't come down onto the ground often, having a lot of wasted ground space in such a big cage. Again, not taking any offense, greatful for the knowledge, just trying to get as much info as i can


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Miranda:







to the forum!

In MY OPINION, you should keep tortoises with tortoises and lizards with lizards. Do not mix species, whether beardies or tortoises.

You want something that doesn't require humidity, and yet you are going to keep it in a small (as far as tortoises go, 360 gal. is small) aquarium. So that means you would be getting a very young tortoise. All young tortoises require some kind of humidity to grow a smooth shell. Sulcatas come from Africa. Pretty hot and dry there. A mediterranean tortoise like a Greek or Hermann's also come from hot, dry climates. But as babies, they all stay underground in a humid hiding place. 

Its good that you are researching now, before jumping in and buying a tortoise. I still think you need to set up his own habitat for your tortoise,no matter what kind you get. 

Sulcata - gets VERY big. Does much better outside than inside. 
Greek - (several sub-species) some hibernate, some don't. Doesn't get too big and is a nice, friendly tortoise.
Hermann's - similar to the Greek tortoises
Russian - Stays pretty small. Is very social with humans, when humanized. Hibernates. Likes to bury in the substrate. Very active and requires quite a bit of space for wandering.


----------



## MayerReptiles (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank-you for the welcome to the forum  I like to research everything quite well before I get myself into anything I'm not expecting. I've been looking into torts for 2 years now and just getting serious about fine details. While younger they would have their own tank, growing up needs and full grown needs are different. With me being up in canada having them outside year round is not an option. During the summer months they can spend the day outside but will be sleeping inside and winter months they can come out everyday, we have a room for letting everybody run around in. A friends room mate had a tortoise years ago and didnt have a cage for him, just let him have run of the house, had a kiddie pool and dirt area set up. I'm sure thats not typical but has anybody had experince with that? I'm not against building him his own cage just looking at options


----------

